

BetterWorks Shutting Down On May 31st (after raising 8MM in Aug '11) - guynamedloren
http://www.socaltech.com/betterworks_shutting_down_on_may_3_st/s-0042931.html

======
debacle
I don't really understand the service, but how do you burn through 8 million
in 10 months without anything to show for it?

~~~
guynamedloren
Last I heard (a week ago) they still have ~$4MM left... but to answer your
question: over-hiring and thoughtless spending would do it.

